# BTU input - output ???



## rorser (Dec 28, 2010)

Can someone here please clarify what the difference is between BTU ratings I am seeing for propane fireplaces.  I see BTU ratings for input as well as output.  What's the difference and which should I be paying attention to?

Can anyone recommend a good propane fireplace that is about 24--28" wide for a bedroom in a moderate climate (only modest heat needed).  The appearance of the unit when it is off is an important consideration.

Thanks,


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2010)

Both numbers are important. The greater the difference between the input and the output, the lower the efficiency. The difference is the heat loss, usually up the flue. 

Take a look at Valor units. They are very nice looking and work well.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 29, 2010)

A valor G3 is 28 1/4" wide and 20 1/8" high.

One of the best inserts on the market, and has a turn down to 6500 btu from 26000. Fully modulating valve.

Looks very handsome when off with the variety of fronts available.


Radiant heat is very comfortable for intimate areas. The fans suck, so dont go that route.


----------



## rorser (Dec 29, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Both numbers are important. The greater the difference between the input and the output, the lower the efficiency. The difference is the heat loss, usually up the flue.
> 
> Take a look at Valor units. They are very nice looking and work well.


So, if I see for example for the Regency Panorama, P33, Gas Fireplace:  "Input (BTU) 21,500;  Turn Down to (BTU) 10,500"   can I assume that both of these numbers are Input BTUs?
I am trying to find a gas fire place that can be turned down substantially so as to continue to provide ambiance without roasting me in a 200 sq. ft. room.  I want to compare apples with apples, so I want to be sure I am looking at the same thing for the various units that I am considering.  What I really care about is how much heat the unit is putting OUT when on its lowest burn setting--and how the fire looks at that lowest setting.  Any suggestions for making a fair comparison among units?
Thank you,


----------



## rorser (Dec 29, 2010)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> A valor G3 is 28 1/4" wide and 20 1/8" high.
> 
> One of the best inserts on the market, and has a turn down to 6500 btu from 26000. Fully modulating valve.
> 
> Looks very handsome when off with the variety of fronts available.


A G3, heh?  What series is that?  I have been looking at the Horizon Series for my den where I need a 30"--34" unit, and the Portrait series for the master BR where I need a 24"--28" wide unit.
Ah, I found the Legend G3 on their web site.  This will be new construction.  Are these INSERTS as opposed to FIREPLACES?  I see that the width of the fire box is 28 3/8".  Then there is this very wide frame around the whole thing.  Do I have to have that frame?  I would like to build this unit into the new house, so it will probably have a surround of tile or stone.

You like these Valor units better than the Regency and the Marquis/Kingsman units?

Thank you,


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 29, 2010)

As someone who sells Regency, Kingsman and Valor, I'd have to say as far as quality goes, Valor and Regency are a step above the Kingsman.  The 530 Engine for the Valor fireplace is a great suggestion.  Its compact, comes in a variety of styles, has a very unique look and a great turn down so you dont overheat yourself in that room.  Id use the Valor dealer search and go visit your local valor dealer.

Regency does not offer anything I'm aware of that will fit your dimensions.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought that you were looking for an insert as you had dedicated dimensions. My bad.

The 530 portrait is a nice unit and very versatile. I use them as inserts and Zero's all the time.
Exact same system as the horizon and G3 just less BTU.

The IRN in the horizon series, (rocks instead of logs), looks great turned down because the flame is not getting blocked by logs at lower outputs. 

The regency P33 is a great reliable unit with nice options as far as remotes and sreen doors. Not fully modulating like the valors, but i find with my P36, i set it and forget it with flame, fan as well as the thermostat. Same comfort day in and out, and nice flame view.

The flex kits on the regency line make for easy installations in new construction. Typically cheaper then the simpson duravent rigid pipe thats certified on the valors. There are other brands of pipe as well, but no flex on the valor.

P33 will be a lot more affordable overall and will last forever with good maintainance.


----------



## rorser (Dec 30, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> As someone who sells Regency, Kingsman and Valor, I'd have to say as far as quality goes, Valor and Regency are a step above the Kingsman.  The 530 Engine for the Valor fireplace is a great suggestion.
> Regency does not offer anything I'm aware of that will fit your dimensions.



The Regency P33 might work for my Den.  For the master bedroom, the Valor 530 would be good, but I can figure out their designs.  I want something with a screen door(s) or fret work that will partially screen the logs when the fireplace is off (99% of the time).  The only style that seems to suit is one shown with Stone Fire which is a whole hearth package which I do not want.  Is that same style available without the stone fire hearth?  I think it might be called an Alhambra door.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rorser (Dec 30, 2010)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> The regency P33 is a great reliable unit with nice options as far as remotes and sreen doors. Not fully modulating like the valors, but i find with my P36, i set it and forget it with flame, fan as well as the thermostat. Same comfort day in and out, and nice flame view.
> 
> P33 will be a lot more affordable overall and will last forever with good maintainance.



Are you saying that the Regency P33 is capable of some modulation?  Does it reduce its output at all as it approaches the set temperature, or does it just go off when it reaches the set temp?
Thanks,


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 30, 2010)

The regency will go off when it reaches the set temp. The modulating system regency uses is not currently certified for the P33 if i rember correctly. The mod system is made by SIT, and will fit any SIT valve. So technically it would work, but i have found that the increments between flame settings is so minimal that you almost cant see it. Customers get upset when they spend 400 bucks and see no dramatic changes.

As for screens, the 530 doesnt have great options for this. The alhambra doors are brutal. The fit and finish is ugly, and they stick out in front of the unit by 3.5 to  4 inches. Doors are hard to align. The nicest front for the 530 IMO, is the president front with finishing plate. Looks phenominal when finished, with the black fluted inner liners and coals.


----------



## rorser (Dec 30, 2010)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> The regency will go off when it reaches the set temp. Customers get upset when they spend 400 bucks and see no dramatic changes.
> 
> As for screens, the 530 doesnt have great options for this. The alhambra doors are brutal. The fit and finish is ugly, and they stick out in front of the unit by 3.5 to  4 inches. Doors are hard to align. The nicest front for the 530 IMO, is the president front with finishing plate. Looks phenominal when finished, with the black fluted inner liners and coals.



I might be just as happy with setting the Regency to LOW manually, and leaving it there.  That way I do not get too much heat and save $400, right?

I live in the woods, and really think that a log set is more appropriate than coals.  I really appreciate the heads up on the Alhambra door set.

Happy New Year,


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 31, 2010)

You're welcome and happy new year!


----------



## rorser (Dec 31, 2010)

Say Guys,
My architect/brother-in-law is pushing me to get a narrower unit than the Regency P33 for my den.  I have a 4' wide corner wall, and he thinks the Regency will look too big or not allow enough room around it for the surround he has in mind.  He is encouranging me to look at Heat n Glo which he has used in lots of installations.  He says they have smaller units that should work.  I think he is looking for 28 to 32" max. width.  

I seldom see H & G mentioned here and not sure why.  I do not have a very local dealer as I do for Valor and Regency.  
I cannot figure out the width of the Valor Horizon 534 from anything on their web site.  What is the width of it compared to the Regency?  And, if I want the visible width after it is installed, which of the many dimensions do I look at?

Thanks so much for your support,


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 31, 2010)

The body of the 534 is 34" wide compared to the P33 at 33". The 534 body doesnt taper either at the back of the unit which takes up more space in a corner application. The P33 tapers nicely, and snugs into a corner tightly, saving space.

If your max width is 32, then look at the P33.  

If he works in new construction, he will see heat & glo all the time, as its more of a builders quality unit. 
You will probably pay less for this brand, but you get what you pay for in this industry.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 1, 2011)

be CERTAIN that the gas set you choose is rated for use in a sleeping room! most are not. and co and smoke detectors are a must


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 1, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> be CERTAIN that the gas set you choose is rated for use in a sleeping room! most are not. and co and smoke detectors are a must



As far as I know any direct vent gas fireplace can be in a sleeping room. They are a sealed system and do not interact directly with the room air at all.

Gas logs and B-Vent fireplaces would need special consideration in a sleeping room (so that you do not have a permanent sleep).


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 1, 2011)

X2 with jtp.

They have to be thermostatic if i remember correctly, for a bedroom. So they don't constantly run when you sleep.


----------



## rorser (Jan 1, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> be CERTAIN that the gas set you choose is rated for use in a sleeping room! most are not. and co and smoke detectors are a must


Wow, I did not know that.  Thank you very much.


----------

